# Free arrows



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Whatre ya gonna throw em liek a javelin?:lol:
> 
> You get a new toy yet?


Got the arrows for my boys. But no, not yet on the toy.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Got mine Saturday. Nice looking arrows.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Whatre ya gonna throw em liek a javelin?:lol:
> 
> You get a new toy yet?


 
WOW, right for the jugular...


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Hoyt_em said:


> WOW, right for the jugular...


Yeah that's Kelly for ya, always looking for something to cook.:lol::lol:


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

hope he doesn't eat what he cooks...


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Didn't get mine yet either:sad:. Need to replace the ones Kelly broke of mine, He is a dirty rotten shafter :lol::yikes:


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Got mine yesterday...Surprised they came fletched too..
Guess I'll hold onto to the free the blazers for something else


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Still no arrows :sad:.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mine showed up earlier this week. Thanks Kelly!!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Still waiting.............Mack


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

still waiting on mine, i think they're coming today, got a good feeling


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Got my sons yesterday. At first glance they are impressive looking. Whisker Biscuit shooters will dsefinityely want to take a look at these. Small diameter and super smooth finish are gonna be big plus's. If what they report is true(40% thicker walled) these might be in the cards for me sometime in the future. Anyone get a chance to put these through the ringer yet?


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Got mine today. Yeeeeeha


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Received mine today, have to say they are a nice looking arrow and seam to be pretty stiff. Have to go get them cut down and put them threw the bow soon.
Like the idea of try it before you but them.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

got mine yesterday, i like the looks of em, thanks for the heads up kelly


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Got mine Saturday....going to have them cut in the next day or so and give em a go....They look like they're pretty nice and stiff as well....kinda like the inserts for them as well


----------



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

my wife has shot her's quite a few times the inserts are bigger than the arrows and hard for her to pull out of targets but shot well


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I got mine Sat. They are very nice looking, thats for sure! Almost a bit to shinny for the field but they look top notch.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Does anyone know the grains per inch on these arrows? I got the heaviest ones...


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok never mind I found it on their site lol. Sorry for the stupid question..


----------

